# my turbo 1.6



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

check my cardomain page , look on page 3. 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/ga16deturbo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... pretty nice. I'll be done tonight with mine! Just have to bolt on the exhaust and put in the JWT ecu...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks nice
how does the car feel?
what was the total cost?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

great job, what manifold do you have? and whats your fuel management?


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

the manifold was made by f-max, and im using a 10.1 fmu and walbro 255 fuel pump with 5-7 psi. runs good with the set up and is alot faster that ever , im still in the tuning/breaking in period.but i can definitly say that these engine like boost!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

how much did it cost to make your manifold and do have like a diagram of how to set it up cuz i wanted to boost my b13


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

no diagrams , it was about 500.00 thru f-max ,it was custom made.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good...


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

thanks guys , this weekend i adjusted the boost to 7-8 psi ,all i can say is holllllllly craaaaaaap !!!. boy , can i get myself in trouble now!


----------

